# Heckled on a TT by Lesley Bike Shop Boys??



## currystomper (16 May 2013)

Just finished a my first Time Trial around Loch Leven - I was slow and had a mechanical before getting to the climb - guess what? some riders choose not to race but to heckle us slow guys from the side of the road. 

Cheers guys!! 

CS

Feeling better after sharing!!


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2013)

Jerks  That aside well done Currystomper


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

Twats!


----------



## Rob3rt (17 May 2013)

What exactly did they say?

This is important!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2013)

There are idiots & losers in all walks of life unfortunately.


----------



## Hip Priest (17 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> What exactly did they say?
> 
> This is important!



Crucial, I'd say.


----------



## dan_bo (17 May 2013)

self-gratification artists.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 May 2013)

Got to be honest here, people here are branding a bunch of people self-gratification artists etc, when for all we know, they were shouting "come on, give it some", but the OP took this as a criticism since he was flustered after his mechanical and embarrassed by his lack of rapid-ness.

If they were stood at the side of the road shouting, "ffs how slow are you, any slower and you will be going backwards, you suck, you don't belong, go home dickhead" that is a completely different story!

How about he tells us what they said, then we can have a little think about if it could possibly have been a misunderstanding or if the "hecklers" were indeed douche bags!


----------



## VamP (17 May 2013)

I have never come across negative heckling at a cycling race so I am with Rob3rt. What were they shouting?


----------



## Garz (17 May 2013)

was this an organised _race_ or other TT effort?


----------



## Sittingduck (17 May 2013)

C'mon we need to know what was shouted


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2013)

Garz said:


> was this an organised _race_ or other TT effort?


Organised by KCC on behalf of the FCA. (Kinross Cycling Club and Fife Cycling Association)
Curry if you havent already done it you should maybe drop Andy a line, he's a good bloke.


----------



## Garz (17 May 2013)

Just poor form. Not as bad as the manchester crowd that ransacked the feed stations without paying but nonetheless no excuse for it.


----------



## Polocini (17 May 2013)

T'other week I was at the Buxton MTT and I was shouting encouragement as riders passed. I shouted 'go on mate, good effort' at one rider but he was well p*ssed off and yelled back. He looked like he was struggling so maybe thought I was taking the p*ss. 

Maybe this is a similar sort of thing???

AL


----------

